# Cabelas myth



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I was told by a friend that Cabelas would warranty their boots.... I wear out a pair of cabelas boots every year. Sometimes 2 pairs. I really doubt that they would warranty a pair of boots for wear and tear. Anyhow can anyone confirm this myth? Has anyone returned or exchange a used pair of boots? 

This would save me $250 bucks a year.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Try it, as long as the boots have the Cabela's name of them. I had a friend return some that he had worn for 5 years. 

In my opinion as long as you got the wear out of them and they were not defective I wouldn't do it. If you are going through boots that fast you may want to try another brand. I have a pair that I bought from Cabela's that I wore for over 5 years for work and play and they are still ready to go for a hike tomorrow.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I have the past 4 years. Mostly for minor rips and stuff like that. But I have not had any problem returning them. They now make you bring a reciepct so if you have that you should be good.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I returned some after about 2-1/2 years as they began to leak from the seam.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

I've been purchasing my boots at Cabelas lately... First pair I got within 2 months I had a hole in the right foot. Took it back with the receipt and got a gift card for the purchase price. Tried another style. Hole in same spot within 2.5 months. Exchanged it for the exact same pair since they feel so nice. Went from June of last year to a couple weeks ago. They are dry plus boots. They advertise that as being 100% waterproof. My boots were no longer waterproof. So I got a new pair. Been a week and a half so far on this pair. One thing to remember. Keep the ORIGINAL receipt. If you don't have the original where you paid for them then you only will get whatever the lowest sale price is if they no longer carry that style boot and you can't exchange them.

Some call it the Cabela's boot lease program. I call it excellent customer service.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Why should they take them back if you have worn them out? If it is defective I can see it but to expect that is ridiculous. I have seen so many people try to take things back that they break or wear out. Even if they did take them, all they do is drive up the price to make up for it. Then those of us who are honest pay the price.


----------



## shootemup (Nov 30, 2008)

my dad retired recently and got a job there just as something to do. He has said they will take them back however, they are generally not very happy about it when it is a pair of boots that have been simply worn out. they have no problem with defective merchandise. I personally feel that taking back worn out boots is taking advantage of the system.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

shootemup said:


> my dad retired recently and got a job there just as something to do. He has said they will take them back however, they are generally not very happy about it when it is a pair of boots that have been simply worn out. they have no problem with defective merchandise. *I personally feel that taking back worn out boots is taking advantage of the system.*


I agree to almost dishonest, huge isn't that against the HC. o-||


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Only one pair of boots I've purchased from Cabela's had to be returned, they were not waterproof_ as advertised_. Normal wear & tear of clothing and boots I will not take back, I feel I got my money's worth. 
12 volt batteries are a little different, I seem to have to replace the Cabela's brand battery every year. Even with storing them in the house they will not carry a charge (for long) after I've owned them for 8 or 9 months.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

jahan said:


> shootemup said:
> 
> 
> > my dad retired recently and got a job there just as something to do. He has said they will take them back however, they are generally not very happy about it when it is a pair of boots that have been simply worn out. they have no problem with defective merchandise. *I personally feel that taking back worn out boots is taking advantage of the system.*
> ...


In my case, they were worn a maximum of 10 days over those 2-1/2 years, still looked quite new...certainly not worn out. I have no problem with that.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> jahan said:
> 
> 
> > shootemup said:
> ...


Just giving you a hard time, you don't seem like a guy that would screw anyone over.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Hey I just wanted to take a moment to thank everyone. I went down to cabelas today with my boots and they took them back in exchange for some new ones. I actually had 2 pairs of boots but the other pair I had for around 2 years and the said that I definitely got my moneys worth out of them.. 

Anyhow I think I will stick with cabelas boots now and forever!!!! awesome deal!!!!


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

I just tried to exchange a pair of Cabelas Elk Hunters made by Danner that I paid $274 for. I had them for 2 years and maybe wore them 20 days because I have a pair of Kenetreks I like better. I wanted to exchange them because about 4 or 5 lugs on the sole are broke off. I even have the original receipt, Lady told me Cabelas boots are only warrantied for 90 days and to take it up with Danner. :x 

Shootemup, Whats your dads work schedule?


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2011)

blackdog said:


> I just tried to exchange a pair of Cabelas Elk Hunters made by Danner that I paid $274 for. I had them for 2 years and maybe wore them 20 days because I have a pair of Kenetreks I like better. I wanted to exchange them because about 4 or 5 lugs on the sole are broke off. I even have the original receipt, Lady told me Cabelas boots are only warrantied for 90 days and to take it up with Danner. :x
> 
> Shootemup, Whats your dads work schedule?


just send them back to danner. they are much easier to deal with and "should" send you a new pair back.


----------



## ForkhornKiiller9000 (Jul 27, 2009)

Cabelas has been developing a return policy because of the users and abusers that think a boot that i wear every day for work should last me 2 years without taking care of them, dont put leather oil on them often then they start to crack then they split opps i guess its the boots fault. People who abuse the system ruin it for everyone else. There return policy is by far the best but there a company and they need to make money just like everyone else. Ive seen people bring back 4 or 5 fishing poles with line bait the hole 9 yards and simply say i dont need them anymore the weekends over. Just makes me sick...


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

ugh, makes me sick to hear about people who would do that with fishing poles...They should start a fishing pole rental service for people like that...charge 5 bux a pole/day.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

If you want to see where your returned boots go, take a look in the Bargain Cave. I can't believe the number of boots that are in there that look like they were used for a couple of years and then returned.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

i buy my boots from cabelas for there excelent warranty and in the past 5 years i have only returned 2 out of 5 pairs due to them falling apart the others were just plain worn out so i bought new ones 

as long as you use a card they can look up your purchases on the cards i have had that happen as a result of a lost reciept and they even did it for me a few months ago when i walked in there wearing the boots as well they were very helpful and i really enjoy there customer service


----------



## whiteknuckler (Apr 1, 2009)

shootemup said:


> my dad retired recently and got a job there just as something to do. He has said they will take them back however, they are generally not very happy about it when it is a pair of boots that have been simply worn out. they have no problem with defective merchandise. I personally feel that taking back worn out boots is taking advantage of the system.


I agree. It is like taking diapers back to Walmart for a refund because there's poop in them.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

http://www.cabelas.com/custserv/custser ... z_1=Footer

I think I'll print this out and take it with me when I try to return my boots again. I was denied the first time. The boots have less then 30 days on them and the lugs are breaking off.


----------

